
Finland plans to give every citizen 800 euros a month and scrap benefits - johncbogil
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/finland-plans-to-give-every-citizen-800-euros-a-month-and-scrap-benefits-a6762226.html
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10090542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10090542)

More:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553008)

More:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685076)

And a list of some of the previous submissions of this story, from multiple
sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685148)

